
Pandemic Making College Students Question the Price of Their Education - blnqr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-coronavirus-pandemic-is-making-college-students-question-the-price-of-their-education-11598619781
======
maxharris
Prior to the pandemic, most jobs were not remote. Now something like 40% of
them are. Our schools were set up originally to train obedient factory
workers, and to serve as daycare centers that allow mom and dad to go to the
office. I can't help but to think that schools will have to change to reflect
the new permanent situation.

What will happen to teachers? I suspect that over time, there will be fewer of
them, but people will learn more than ever. In 1900, 12 million Americans were
farmers. 120 years later, we have four times as many people to feed, and only
2 million of us are farmers.

------
ipsocannibal
Seeing as a large portion of tuition costs come from the need to pay to fund
large numbers of administrative staff which are employed to support and
operate the glitzy, college life experience crap, that students can't use now
I would say a full re-evaluation of college costs are in order.

------
blnqr
Should teachers and administrators get full pay when a lot of the campus is
shut down and instruction is virtual? If I were a student or parent of a
student, I wouldn't be too happy with that.

~~~
shams93
Most instructors are paid so little if you cut their pay they wouldn't even
make minimum wage.

~~~
blnqr
Good point. And the ones in the bottom quartile on the pay scale are doing
most of the work. The more senior profs don't teach much and get paid a lot
more.

------
blnqr
The article doesn't mention it, but you wonder if the all-online model,
sometimes with non-traditional funding (like Lambda School) will gain in
popularity.

